# Munin Error when displaying on web...



## ronedog (Dec 31, 2010)

I just installed munin to help monitor performance.  The tutorial I followed was good, but when it came to viewing the graphs it didn't explain it very well, so I'm not sure if I'm even doing the right thing...

In my browser I type in http://thedomain.com:4949 and this comes up on the screen:


```
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
# Unknown command. Try cap, list, nodes, config, fetch, version or quit
```

I would love to see the graphs...what am I doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## ronedog (Dec 31, 2010)

I figured it out.  I was using the wrong ipaddress in the main-node.conf file.  I should have used "127.0.0.1", but for some reason i changed it to be the public ipaddress...once i changed it back to the localhost ip address all worked fine.


----------

